# Ainge To Draft Dorell Wright & Robert Swift?



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Dorell Wright is the next Kobe..

Book it.

http://www.boston.com/sports/basket...05/09/one_school_of_thought_on_celtics_plans/


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well then it's my hope that Ainge makes them shut down their workouts for other teams. I want Dorrell in Boston. That would be an ideal situation for him to grow in. 

If they were to get Ramos/Harrison/Araujo/Jefferson with the 15th pick

and Swift/Wright with the 24th and 25th pick, that would be an A+ draft to me. Especially if they can get either Ramos or Jefferson.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I think this is a good pick, aslong he doesnt draft him with the 15th


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

i really like this guy. if only the raps could get him...


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> I think this is a good pick, aslong he doesnt draft him with the 15th


I might take him at 15, depending on who is available. You are probably going to get Jefferson, Harrison, or Swift at 24 for sure. But we'll see.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn Danny is probably going to have to take Dorrell at 15. That means that they are going to miss out on one of the big men they covet. Although Wright is worth it, I want them to get the bigs they need as well. 

If they take Wright at 15, I would hope two of Ramos, Swift, Jefferson, Varejao, Humphries, Harrison are available.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

So Pierce on his way out?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> So Pierce on his way out?


Hopefully. :gopray: That Richardson or Pietrus or Dunleavy and Troy Murphy trade for Pierce would be really nice, especially if they were to pull it off before the draft.

Anything that can bring in a young PF (with talent, not like Chris Mihm) and a young Swingman. 

Get Pierce outta here because he doesn't fit with the program. It is obvious.


----------



## Joselo16 (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't think if we draft Wright that it means that Pierce is out, what it can mean is that by the time the team is ready to compete which Pierce will be in his or close to his 30's we will have another star in waiting. It can also mean that we will be able to trade Pierce if Wright developes quickly. Atleast thats what I think.

I don't like them looking into Swift much I would go with Jefferson since he a good post player and is something we need badly, a power foward. 

I would just love to see Perkins and Jefferson in the C's center and power foward positions.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Joselo16</b>!
> I don't think if we draft Wright that it means that Pierce is out, what it can mean is that by the time the team is ready to compete which Pierce will be in his or close to his 30's we will have another star in waiting. It can also mean that we will be able to trade Pierce if Wright developes quickly. Atleast thats what I think.
> 
> I don't like them looking into Swift much I would go with Jefferson since he a good post player and is something we need badly, a power foward.
> ...


Didn't Swift have academic eligibility issues in High School? I have a problem with the Celts taking someone that stupid. Its one thing to not have the test scores for college, but to fail high school is just on another level.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> 
> 
> Didn't Swift have academic eligibility issues in High School? I have a problem with the Celts taking someone that stupid. Its one thing to not have the test scores for college, but to fail high school is just on another level.


Don't make bad assumptions. The Bakersfield school system is one of the worst in America. A lot of kids don't go to college from Bakersfield. This guy had to transfer 3 times just to be ruled eligible. That school system is all messed up.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Sounds good to me*

But taking a HS player doesn't mean anything in relation to Pierce. These guys won't play next year!

Perkins was on ice all of last year, and might get 5 minutes a game this year. 

Wright can expect the same as Perkins, maybe a few more. The Celtics will bring these guys along slowly in their first year.

As far as Pierce is concerned, the Celtics had a head coach (O'Brien) who was not onboard w/Ainge's running program. They did run more with Atkins, and Paul was slow to embrace that. Let's see what he does next year. If he's not onboard next year, then trade him after the kids get another year seasoning.

I also like the idea of Perkins and Swift for the future.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: Sounds good to me*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> But taking a HS player doesn't mean anything in relation to Pierce. These guys won't play next year!
> 
> Perkins was on ice all of last year, and might get 5 minutes a game this year.
> ...


Perkins will play more than 5 minutes a game next season! I would say he gets 15 minutes a game minimum. This is Danny's plan, Danny was NOT happy that OB didn't give the young guys minutes. He wants them developed...Perk will be in year 2, they won't let him rot on the bench another whole season and 15 minutes a game is not a lot but it's enough to start to develop him. 
As for drafting Swift and Wright, I would be happy with that. I think that Swift proved at the McDonalds game he's the real deal and could be very good and Wright is possibly a huge sleeper in this draft. I like Jefferson too but it needs to be Swift or Jefferson, not both. As for the other pick, I hope it's a guy who can contribute right away but if it's not I'd like us to grab Tiago Splitter.


----------



## gdog (Aug 24, 2003)

I have a question: Who has actually seen this guy play? I've heard people post he's the next Kobe or TMac, but as I have replied I think he could be the Qyntel Woods or Tamar Slay. I have never seen him play, but from what I've read he's been hyped just like these guys were when they were younger, and see what happened to them.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I saw him play in one of the all-star games but that's it but I've read quite a few scouting reports on him and I like what I've heard but who knows....he could go either way.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Re: Sounds good to me*



> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> 
> 
> Perkins will play more than 5 minutes a game next season! I would say he gets 15 minutes a game minimum. This is Danny's plan, Danny was NOT happy that OB didn't give the young guys minutes. He wants them developed...Perk will be in year 2, they won't let him rot on the bench another whole season and 15 minutes a game is not a lot but it's enough to start to develop him.
> As for drafting Swift and Wright, I would be happy with that. I think that Swift proved at the McDonalds game he's the real deal and could be very good and Wright is possibly a huge sleeper in this draft. I like Jefferson too but it needs to be Swift or Jefferson, not both. As for the other pick, I hope it's a guy who can contribute right away but if it's not I'd like us to grab Tiago Splitter.


I agree with your assesment. I think that at 15 you try and take the biggest impact player and focus on potential with 24 and 25. At 15 there is going to be a borderline player who slips. It's possible we could get a Josh Childress there. 

With 24/25 we should look for Swift, Humphries, Harrison, Wright, Jefferson or JR Smith(if he's there). 


The problem is that a lot of the guys mentioned above will go between 15 and 24. At 24 we are going to be left with slim pickings unless we get lucky. Wright will not last until 24.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I've seen Wright play and he is a baller. He is going to be very good in the future. Book it.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Sounds good to me*



> Originally posted by <b>PatBateman</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree with your assesment. I think that at 15 you try and take the biggest impact player and focus on potential with 24 and 25. At 15 there is going to be a borderline player who slips. It's possible we could get a Josh Childress there.
> ...


Yes, the 15th pick should be used on an impact guy. I agree with you a lot of those guys could be gone by 24 & 25 but I think that at least 1 if not 2 of them will fall to us there. Someone always falls. Also our 2nd round pick isn't that bad and I think we might be able to steal a decent european there who's falling.


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

Go to the Bulls forum for an assesment of Swift and others:

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=92679&pagenumber=2


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Best thing Ainge can do is give these guys guarantees he'll take them and tell them to shut down their workouts for other teams.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theBirdman</b>!
> Go to the Bulls forum for an assesment of Swift and others:
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=92679&pagenumber=2


Good stuff....he's really down on Swift though...you don't think people maybe think he sucks because he's a big tall white kid do you? I mean I know it's not politically correct but I know it's kind of a stereotype now that any big tall white kid is going to suck (unless they are from Europe). I mean I know it was only one game but in the McDonalds game the kid was awesome, but no one seems to think he'll make it. I mean he may not but it just seems more people are down on him than any of the others. If he's really that sketchy though, I'd rather take Jefferson I guess.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I actually think Swift coming to the pros early will be better for him. He will actually learn real post moves and put on the right kind of weight so he doesn't lose any explosiveness going to the hoop.

He will not be the big white stiff.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Correction on Perkins*

If he has a great summer and summer league and continues to improve, we'll give him 10-12 minutes a game.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

It is hard for me to believe that Ainge would tip his hand so soon.

I think he does like both Swift and Dorrell but he probably is just throwing their names around with the hope of pushing another player into his lap...perhaps Sebastian Telfair.

This time of year is filled with lies for GM's who are not going to tell the media much about their draft plans.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bad Bartons</b>!
> I think he does like both Swift and Dorrell but he probably is just throwing their names around with the hope of pushing another player into his lap...perhaps Sebastian Telfair.


Telfair at 15 makes a lot of sense....


----------



## bballin (Jun 3, 2003)

I agree with those who think that ainge is probably blowing smoke at this time. I don't (and think that it is the right thing to do) believe a damn thing coming out of a GM's mouth prior to the draft.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bballin</b>!
> I agree with those who think that ainge is probably blowing smoke at this time. I don't (and think that it is the right thing to do) believe a damn thing coming out of a GM's mouth prior to the draft.



Same thing happened last year. He told us who he wants.

Also remember the Jones trade? He told us he wants him before he did it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> Same thing happened last year. He told us who he wants.
> 
> Also remember the Jones trade? He told us he wants him before he did it.


I agree.


----------



## bballin (Jun 3, 2003)

we'll see, care to place a friendly celtics fan sig bet on it?
just to keep it interesting over the off season


----------

